# Perth Validation Trip



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*Validation Trip – Perth – March 2017* 


The things are mentioned with respect to Perth, but more or less it will be similar in other cities, I mean the things like public transport, medicare, centerlink and similar things

*First & foremost – you give respect, you take respect
*

lane:lane:*The Flight Tickets* lane:lane:– 

Jan 2017 was memorable, the day when the wait for one milestone ended :third::third: and we got the grant. A day passed and then two and then few more, after that the feeling sunk in that we have the visa, finally. We had an IED of April last week and thanks to DIBP for giving some relaxation; else it could have been January last week. 

Well, within 10 days I booked the tickets to Perth. The ticket booking was done after an extensive research:typing::typing: on different routes like Delhi/Kolkata/Chennai to Perth/Sydney/Melbourne over the period 20th Jan to 20th April 2017, the search was narrowed down to Feb 20 to Mar 20 and then later on ticket prices also played a major role in selecting the ideal match for my trip. As it was just a trip for validation, we finalized on Delhi to Perth via Kuala Lumpur and return. The prices were way too reasonable for the journey. It was a food only flight w/o any drinks which were perfect for us. 

60K INR for 2 adults 1 infant 9 return airfare

*:behindsofa:The Accommodation :behindsofa: –*

After booking flight tickets we went into hibernation mode for few days, after waking up we realised we need an accommodation for our stay in Perth, hence we started searching :typing::typingn Airbnb and flatmates, we skimmed through lot many properties based on location, distance from CBD, distance from attraction points and lot many other constraints. Every query has to be made specifically indicating our infant child, many hosts refused. I liked a property very much at East Perth, even though the host refused at first, we were able to convince her at a second chance and by the end of February first week, we had booked the accommodation. 
28K INR for 6 nights

*The Australian Dollars*
This thing took a lot much in my case. I took AUD – 75 % in travel card and 25% in currency notes. It wasn’t possible to get these things in my town, so I have to take it from Delhi just an hour before entering the airport.:blah::blah: 

*Things to do in the validation trip*

After lot many knowledge sharing by seniors, I have in mind what to do, just prepared a list for the same and did as planned. 
1. SIM Card
2. Bank Account
3. Medicare
4. Tax Filing Number
5. Centre Link Registration

*
Day 1 –
*Started at Delhi Airport, they were in process to introduce some retina scan system which was just in naïve stage and wasn’t working perfectly which took some time to clear immigration, this was working well when we landed back.
*
Day 2 -- *
After a six hour flight we arrived at Kuala Lumpur early morning, the next flight was due in 5 hours so we spent the time at airport, I should have brought some ringgits also to purchase basic things like tea, coffee etc, anyway I managed with debit card and the high conversion rates which my bank would have charged happily by now.

At Malaysia airport just before boarding the flight, bags were re-scanned at entry gates and they found some liquid inside, on opening the bag it was revealed to be one of the medicines we were carrying.

Boarded the next flight which took 6 hours to land at Perth, at immigration counter, the officer asked our purpose of arriving in Australia and cleared us, I asked about arrival stamp entry and he said that they have stopped putting the stamp very recently. As I was about to cross his desk, he turned back and asked for our passports and with a smile he said that I will mark the arrival stamp for you guys, we thanked him and moved ahead.

Next came the quarantine section, prior to that we have declared on incoming passenger card that we are carrying medicines, food items which we were unsure of whether it is permitted in Australia or not, the lady at quarantine section opened our bag, saw the medicine, groceries and let us go. She didn’t ask for prescriptions etc though we were having it. 

Took a taxi:car: from the airport and reached our place in east Perth, the taxi fare was warranted. It was a tiring journey and we were not at all in condition to check on the places around. 

*
Day 3 –*

None of us were able to get up, somehow we managed to pull ourselves out of bed at 11 am, got ready and took our body outside. Thank God our house had wi-fi and we got to know we can get a public transport nearby. Somehow we reached the bus stop and boarded the bus, to our surprise there was no one from whom we can take the ticket, we were quite inquisitive on who will give the ticket and blah blah, later we observed no one Is buying a ticket or swiping their cards or anything like that, as soon as we came to Perth CBD, we alighted and did careful study of the bus service, it was a CAT (central area transit) service which is free in Perth CBD region. We were glad to know that we haven't done anything wrong. Later we discovered that there is a similar service in Fremantle ( a port city close to Perth). We roamed around the CBD region in search of Coles/Woolsworth and purchased some basic kitchen consumables. 




*SIM Card *– We got it for 2$ from a convenience store while roaming in CBD, bought a 30$ recharge also for Amaysim, activated the sim online, the 30$ recharge gave free calling to India. 

*Bank Account* – I have opened a bank account with CBA. We can do it in any bank we like, it can be done via migrant banking page of the bank, ideally, we should do this within4-5 weeks before our arrival, by the time we reach there the debit cards will be ready. I did it close to my arrival date so I couldn’t get the cards, any way for me it was just a validation trip so debit cards aren't required in my case at the moment. I will order it once I am arriving in Australia permanently.

We visited the bank, they took Xerox of passport and created the profile in their records and said we can order debit cards whenever we want. 


*Medicare* – I visited a MYGOV office in Perth CBD and told them that I intend to register for medicare, they gave a 6 page form (available on https://www.humanservices.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/3101-1306en.pdf) wherein we need to put details of us and family members and hand over to the officer, medicare form specifically asks for bank account number as a mandatory thing. Few friends of mine managed to register without the bank account, though they have been asked to provide bank details at the earliest possible. The officer asked whether was looking for entry stamps in the passport. Along with form they also took Xerox copy of passport biometrics page, entry stamp page and visa grant notice(page 4) for each applicant. The medicare cards will be delivered to address mentioned in my form. In my case, I gave address of my friend and told to officer that I am staying at a temporary address and hence giving address of a friend. Yesterday my friend intimated me that the cards have been delivered. 

*TFN* – at the same MYGOV office I told that I also intend to apply for Tax Filing Number, the officer opened a website and handed over me the PC to fill my personal details, within minutes I was able to submit my application for TFN, the site said my TFN will be generated in few days.

*Day 4*

*Centrelink *– I enquired how to register for Centrelink and they said that it was not possible at that particular office and handed me a list of Centrelink offices in and around Perth, I preferred to do it at Fremantle office, it was not much of a hassle, the lady took Xerox of passport along with entry stamp page and within minutes it was done, she told I may be eligible for family tax benefit and I can register for it once I have TFN. I intend to do it when I get TFN.

*
Fremantle* is a mesmerizing colony rich in history. The shipwreck museum, markets, prison, the harbor walk, each thing has its own significance and beauty. Anyone visiting Perth should definitely visit Fremantle. All thanks to Mr. Sukhi for recommending this place.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*Day 5,6 *
we spent it on Perth Day tour, 2nd round of Fremantle, Perth Zoo, and Swan river Cruise 
*
Day 7 *

We had the flight at late night, so we packed the bag, reached the airport, deposited our bags in the self-service locker available outside Perth Airport, the price was not much high but not cheap. We enjoyed the day roaming around Perth and reached airport 4 hours before departure and boarded flight after the formalities, no exit stamp in the passport. 

Tried an Indian restaurant (won't take the name) on Elizabeth Quay which has “Pay as you like” thing, it was not at par with Indian taste.uke:uke: Avoid it at all cost. 

*Day 8 *

We had some 12 hours halt at Malaysia, took TWOV and roamed Kuala Lumpur for the day. Visited Petronas Towers, Kualalumpur Tower, Kings Castle Museum, National Mosque, Kuala Lumpur Railway Station

The KL Airport and the train ride from Main Terminal to Satellite Terminal was a nice glimpse of technology in airport	construction.

TWOV at Malaysia - Transit without Visa 

Indian national who transit to Malaysia may apply for Transit Pass for not more than 120 hours (5 days) on their journey to a third country.

This pass is issued only at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) and Low Cost Carrier Terminal (LCCT)

*Day 9,10…….. *

Damn Tired


*Perth Airport to your house*

1. If you have ample of luggage & more than 1 person then prefer Taxi, come out of the airport, take extreme left, you will see taxi standing there, the taxi guys are genuine here but to be safe ask the rate before boarding and proceed. It takes around 40$ for Perth airport to CBD
2. If you have just one or two bags and are a solo traveler then you can take the Perth Connect Shuttle bus service to CBD, it takes 15$ per person
3. If you have light luggage and you are staying within CBD area then you can think of taking Transperth Bus No 380 which charges around 4.60$

*Travel within Perth –*
1. Use the CAT service in Perth CBD
2. Use Transperth ( Train/Bus/Ferry) to move around, there is 12$ ticket for Dayrider which is helpful if you want to travel a lot within 24 hours using transperth service


*Day Tour *– Treat it as a must thing to do if you are going to be in Perth for a week or more, it helps to understand the area and services available.

*Food* – Don’t crave for the home like food, Indian food is damn costly, be happy with what you get or else cook at your rented house. We did both. 

*Strollers *- If your baby is a bit grown up, like 1 year or more, then carry a stroller, it will help both you and the baby a lot.
*
Things to do in Perth*
Kings Park, Perth CBD, Elizabeth Quay, CAT ride, Cottesloe Beach, Perth Mint, WACA Stadium, WA Maritime Museum, Victoria Gardens & the new stadium coming up on the other side of river, Scarborough Beach, Swan river cruise
*
Tourist Spots around Perth*
Pinnacle Desert tour, Rottnest Island, Penguin Island, Wave Rocks, Wildlife Parks


*Good Luck*


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice to hear you enjoy Perth, it's a lovely quaint city  

Next time you are coming down there, try to go south to Albany, Denmark, Esperance, and Margaret River


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chamomilesix said:


> Nice to hear you enjoy Perth, it's a lovely quaint city
> 
> Next time you are coming down there, try to go south to Albany, Denmark, Esperance, and Margaret River


surely..

Esperance is on the to do list, recommended by my friend Mr Amar


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Registering Medicare, TFN, or Centrelink on a validation-only is a BIG mistake


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Registering Medicare, TFN, or Centrelink on a validation-only is a BIG mistake


*so nice of you to highlight the mistake part.*. in future people may take care of this, whomsoever is doing validation trip


however, I have different plans and considering them it was better to do these things in validation trip.

Thanks much


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Good to read your Perth experience. We might also do our validation trip in Perth so thanks for all the tips. Will be very useful to us as we too will be travelling with our infant son. 



TheExpatriate said:


> Registering Medicare, TFN, or Centrelink on a validation-only is a BIG mistake


Just curious why doing this is discouraged during a validation trip. 

Is it atleast okay to open a bank account though?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice write up mate. All the best for quick settle in Aus


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Good to read your Perth experience. We might also do our validation trip in Perth so thanks for all the tips. Will be very useful to us as we too will be travelling with our infant son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Arpith...

What will be the gap between your validation trip and permanent move ?

it is ok to open the bank account provided the gap(VT-PM) is not too long

VT-Validation Trip; PM- Permanent Move


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Seems like a good experience you had. Good Luck Sultan...

What is your plan on permanent move? Also why is getting TFN, Centerlink etc a bad thing during validation?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Nice write up mate. All the best for quick settle in Aus


Thanks Hari


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Seems like a good experience you had. Good Luck Sultan...
> 
> What is your plan on permanent move? Also why is getting TFN, Centerlink etc a bad thing during validation?


I intend to move soon 

why it is bad can be best explained by the person who indicated this, I mean we should know things from his perspective.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Registering Medicare, TFN, or Centrelink on a validation-only is a BIG mistake


Sir, do you mind explaining your perspective ?

it may help future migrants ??


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I intend to move soon
> 
> why it is bad can be best explained by the person who indicated this, I mean we should know things from his perspective.


I can tell you why it might not be a good idea. Here we go:


Bank account - you'll be getting charges (or using your free period) whilst outside the country
TFN - There may well be an expectation for you to file an Australian tax return for the period you weren't actually in the country. This can lead to double taxation problems, etc.
 Medicare - there is a 12 month period after registration where the compulsory private health insurance will be offered without penalty for age, etc. After that 12 month there will be a surcharge which will stick for life.

If you're heading over a month or two later, it might make a little sense. But really, the best advice is to register when you actually become resident, not when validating. To be fair DIBP are not very clear on this. Likewise on the arrival and departure cards you're supposed to fill out.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

For those heading to Sydney, my tips:


Break your journey if flying from US or Europe. We took back to back flight with a 90 minute connection at Dubai. It was too much.
Baby strollers come out on the oversized baggage belt not at the gate. We waited for them, which meant an entire A380 got ahead of us at border control. That means you will need to carry your little darling a long way. If they can sit on them, I'd advise ride-on cases; they won't be in the mood to walk.
The Vodafone store at Sydney airport actually had great deals when we arrived. YMMV
Taxis to the CBD or North Shore are EXPENSIVE, especially if you need a maxi
You NEED Opal (travel card). Be aware that it needs to be loaded with credit at a physical shop (not online) before it becomes activated. I made the mistake of getting them free at a store, and trying to travel after loading credit online. Didn't work.
For me the cheapest way of getting money was a single large ATM withdrawal at the start of the holiday, using my debit card. YMMV depending on your bank, etc.
If you use a credit card (we did, a lot) and the shop/counter offers to perform the exchange for you, politely turn this down. Mastercard/Visa tend to have better rates. Again, YMMV.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I can tell you why it might not be a good idea. Here we go:
> 
> 
> Bank account - you'll be getting charges (or using your free period) whilst outside the country
> ...


Good to know this FFacs, Thanks..!!!

Since he intends to move soon, it may not affect much I believe.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Registering Medicare, TFN, or Centrelink on a validation-only is a BIG mistake


Please advise why is it a mistake


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

FFacs said:


> I can tell you why it might not be a good idea. Here we go:
> 
> 
> Bank account - you'll be getting charges (or using your free period) whilst outside the country
> ...


If you don't have a job in Australia or received income in Australia. Will you be liable for Aussie tax for salaries earned in your birth country ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> If you don't have a job in Australia or received income in Australia. Will you be liable for Aussie tax for salaries earned in your birth country ?


waiting for experts to answer this


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> If you don't have a job in Australia or received income in Australia. Will you be liable for Aussie tax for salaries earned in your birth country ?


That's a tricky question to answer. I'm not a tax expert. Potentially, I think. Here's how I'm playing it: clean break. Same as I did when I last moved country. One day I'm tax resident in country x, the next day country y. Keep it simple​


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Good luck Arpith...
> 
> What will be the gap between your validation trip and permanent move ?
> 
> ...


Probably 6 months to a year. It's also possible that we may just move permanently before Nov 2017 depending on how my visa situation plays out in the US. We have our affairs in order though and can move out of the US in as little as 2 weeks if push comes to shove. 

As a follow up the bank account question - have you or anyone tried opening an Australian bank account while staying overseas? Is it even possible? We have liquidated most of our assets and want to start converting/transferring our money to an AU bank. 

Also, if I am able to open an AU bank account from the US, will the AU bank send me debit/credit cards to my US address or do I need an AU address for these cards?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Probably 6 months to a year. It's also possible that we may just move permanently before Nov 2017 depending on how my visa situation plays out in the US. We have our affairs in order though and can move out of the US in as little as 2 weeks if push comes to shove.
> 
> As a follow up the bank account question - have you or anyone tried opening an Australian bank account while staying overseas? Is it even possible? We have liquidated most of our assets and want to start converting/transferring our money to an AU bank.
> 
> Also, if I am able to open an AU bank account from the US, will the AU bank send me debit/credit cards to my US address or do I need an AU address for these cards?


hmmm... if your plans for permanent move are after six months then you can do centrelink etc when you move permanently

from US you can open a bank account in any bank you like, it can be done via migrant banking page 

CBA - i got first one year free, after that i will have to deposit 2000$ per month or else they will charge 4$ per month 
NAB - no charges etc 

select the bank based on their charges etc.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Nice post..

May I know why did you choose Perth rather Sydney and Melbourne ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sounddonor said:


> Nice post..
> 
> May I know why did you choose Perth rather Sydney and Melbourne ?


1. less travel time - suited us as we were travelling with infant

2. got tickets in unexpected prices... thats why

3. will explore each city one by one... started from Western Australia


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

But guys, is opening a bank account totally free of charge ??, what about the centerlink, medicare and TFN ??, are they also free of charge ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> But guys, is opening a bank account totally free of charge ??, what about the centerlink, medicare and TFN ??, are they also free of charge ??


opening a bank account is free, maintaining it may cost some dollars, but it varies bank to bank... like NAB and few others have no charges

Registering for medicare, tfn or centrelink doesnt costs anything upfront


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Probably 6 months to a year. It's also possible that we may just move permanently before Nov 2017 depending on how my visa situation plays out in the US. We have our affairs in order though and can move out of the US in as little as 2 weeks if push comes to shove.
> 
> As a follow up the bank account question - have you or anyone tried opening an Australian bank account while staying overseas? Is it even possible? We have liquidated most of our assets and want to start converting/transferring our money to an AU bank.
> 
> Also, if I am able to open an AU bank account from the US, will the AU bank send me debit/credit cards to my US address or do I need an AU address for these cards?


You can open an account offshore online and use it to receive incoming funds BUT you'll need to identify yourself in person to take cash out. Some banks offer an offshore service to do this, but you won't get your cards through this route until you are present in Australia. All banks (AFAIK) offer a reduced identification service if you validate the account soon after arriving in Australia. If you miss this window you'll need more ID, which can lead to a catch-22, as other ID will often need a bank account.

From my understanding there are a couple of these "timeboxed" activities that you really need to get right:

Sending pets
Bank account validation/ID
Private health insurance within a year of Medicare registration
Exchanging drivers license


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Sultan,

Thanks for the post.

I am heading to perth on 10th -15th ( hopefully). I have already booked ticket for entire family( wife and 3 yrs old) from Kochi.

your post was full of useful information.. now I am repenting that i have only 3 days in perth and one day I would be travelling around 200miles away from perth to meet my school sr.

since we are strict vegetarians could you please let me know if you saw any store which sell indian grocerries. we intend to cook. I still have no luck with AIRBNB and hopefull it will be sorted out before we fly out.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


Coles, William St, Raine Square, Perth WA 6000, Australia

Woolworths Murray Street, 166 Murray St

Woolworths St Georges Terrace, 100 St Georges Terrace

All these are in Perth CBD, within walking distance


besides this coles and woolsworth have few more branches across Perth, you can narrow down on maps


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

You know what, now only i took a final decision, ill make my landing to perth,
The cheapest ticket and having an opportunity to see it, as when i move there permanently maybe i wont have this opportunity again


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> You know what, now only i took a final decision, ill make my landing to perth,
> The cheapest ticket and having an opportunity to see it, as when i move there permanently maybe i wont have this opportunity again


Happy Journey........


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

HI Sultan,

Thanks for your detail trip write up.

I have one question What you have answered for this question by immigration officer "" the officer asked our purpose of arriving in Australia?".

As I'm planning for validation trip like you ..what we need to answer them.

And will it be separate for partner are will they combine us and ask the questions.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramatp30 said:


> HI Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your detail trip write up.
> 
> ...


generally a family of 3/4 can arrive at an immigration at once and mention that you are family members, the immigration officer will deal collectively and ask the purpose, just mention you are there to fulfill the initial entry conditions, you will visit the tourist place and return back on dd.mm.yy

or else "we are here for a short time for fulfilling the visa conditions"

anything will do


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> generally a family of 3/4 can arrive at an immigration at once and mention that you are family members, the immigration officer will deal collectively and ask the purpose, just mention you are there to fulfill the initial entry conditions, you will visit the tourist place and return back on dd.mm.yy
> 
> or else "we are here for a short time for fulfilling the visa conditions"
> 
> anything will do


Thanks a lot for super quick valuable reply


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Actually when i reached perth airport, the immigration officer asked me and my wife lots of questions, we stayed for about 15 to 20 mins sitting and he is sitting by us and asking, he asked why did i come to oz, do i have a visa?!!, why did i choose oz if i dont have relatives or friends, where did i come from?, where did i work back in Dubai?. And other few questions i couldn't remember.
I guessed maybe my egyptian passport was the deal


----------



## ramatp30 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions. I have completed my validation trip with out any problem.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I can tell you why it might not be a good idea. Here we go:
> 
> 
> Bank account - you'll be getting charges (or using your free period) whilst outside the country
> ...


What about Centrelink, do you think it is advisable to register on a validation trip?


----------

